# Wierd Bee?



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

It's a fly Order Diptera not Hymenoptera. Try cropping a little tighter and sending it to http://bugguide.net/node/view/6/bgimage for identification.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Cuterebra buccata - Rabbit Bot Fly http://bugguide.net/node/view/53512


----------

